# P232 or LCP



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

Which one would you want if you had a choice?


Sig P232 or LCP 380

Just Btwn the two NOT another Caliber.:smt1099


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

These two are apples and oranges. The only similarity is the caliber.

If I wanted a pocket carry gun, LCP hands down. 

Otherwise, I'd go with the 232.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

James NM said:


> These two are apples and oranges. The only similarity is the caliber.
> 
> If I wanted a pocket carry gun, LCP hands down.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd go with the 232.


Ditto


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

James NM said:


> These two are apples and oranges. The only similarity is the caliber.
> 
> If I wanted a pocket carry gun, LCP hands down.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd go with the 232.


What he said. :smt033


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If I wanted a carry weapon, I would get the LCP. The Sig is much too large/heavy for it's caliber and capacity.

If I wanted a range gun, then the Sig would win hands down. It is the king of .380's.....


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

IMO the P232SL is the best non custom .380 on the market.


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

i COULD BE WRONG BUT WHEN YOU CCW WOULD YOU NOT WANT THE BEST PISTOL IN YOUR POCKET, NOT NECESSARILY THE SMALLEST. THE p232 IS AROUND $800 DOLLARS THE LCP 380 AROUND $250, THERE HAS TO BE A REASON? tHE p232 IS NOT THAT MUCH LARGER. i HAVE FRIENDS THAT CARRY THE p232 AND THEY DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT THE PISTOL. 

i THINK CHOICE WISE i AM GOING WITH THE p232

I have been told carry the one you shoot best with.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

cruce said:


> i COULD BE WRONG BUT WHEN YOU CCW WOULD YOU NOT WANT THE BEST PISTOL IN YOUR POCKET, NOT NECESSARILY THE SMALLEST. THE p232 IS AROUND $800 DOLLARS THE LCP 380 AROUND $250, THERE HAS TO BE A REASON? tHE p232 IS NOT THAT MUCH LARGER. i HAVE FRIENDS THAT CARRY THE p232 AND THEY DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT THE PISTOL.
> 
> i THINK CHOICE WISE i AM GOING WITH THE p232
> 
> I have been told carry the one you shoot best with.


So why did you ask?

If you shoot better with the Sig, then carry the Sig. What I look for in a .380 is for the gun to be as small as possible. If I wanted to carry something as large as a P232, I'd just carry my Glock. If they both go bang, then I'd rather have the smaller one in my pocket...


----------

